#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  تعليق حول "فلسطينية" عساف*يثير تويتر

## رويتر

أثار تعليق نشرته الإعلامية اللبنانية نضال الأحمدية، الجمعة، ضجة بين مستخدمي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي تويتر، عندما ذكرت المشترك الفلسطيني في برنامج "أراب أيدول" محمد العساف، في تغريدتها قائلة: "غريب أن تكون اللجنة بكل هذا الغباء وتعلن النتيجة لصالح الفلسطيني ويتحول الأمر إلى أسرى خلف القضبان ولبنان كله خلف القضبان بسبب فلسطين!"

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------

